# Seeking '90 Engine



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am looking for an engine for a '90 Maxima. I am in the San Antonio area, woud be willing to travel up to 200 miles to find one at a good price. I believe it is the VG30E? 3.0 V6. If you know where I can find one please let me know.

Thx


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There's plenty of import wrecking yards in Houston, I don't have a specific list as I'm not from there... but you should be able to google for a few. www.car-part.com is another alternative.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

brianw said:


> There's plenty of import wrecking yards in Houston, I don't have a specific list as I'm not from there... but you should be able to google for a few. www.car-part.com is another alternative.


 400 shipped to you, or 200 local pickup. Good compression checked salvage engine. PM me if interested.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

brianw said:


> There's plenty of import wrecking yards in Houston, I don't have a specific list as I'm not from there... but you should be able to google for a few. www.car-part.com is another alternative.


Yeah there are a ton of them here in SA too. But, they are all expensive and not really worth the price. Anywhere from 300-1400 for the VG30E. I am broke off my ass I need to get this thing running LOL.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

Well I got my hands on a '94 VG30e with 87K miles on it for $350.


----------

